# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  Axolotl

## spooky

Hi!
I finally decided to buy an axolotl. I've liked them for years and have a spare tank so could see no reason not to. We got an albino one, and he's more white than pink. I left him (I'm guessig here...) in his tank to settle for a few hours before chucking in a worm (which he gobbled up straight away).
What I want to know really is how often should I feed Casper (named 'cos he looks like a ghost!)?
And do I need to dust the worms with a supplement? Or will the supplement just wash off in the water?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

My best suggestion here is John's other sites- Caudata.org and The Axolotl Site. 

All you questions will be answered there...and then a few years from now you will curse his name as you are addicted to amphibians and have more critters than your local zoo!

----------


## John Clare

Very young axolotls (not larvae) - all they can eat in 15 minutes, once per day.
Older juveniles - all they can eat in 15 minutes every 2 days.
Adults - all they can eat in 15 minutes every 3-4 days.

They require no supplements whatsoever.  Supplementation is not usually an issue for newts and salamanders.

----------


## spooky

Ahhh, ok! I'm guessing casper's an older juvenille as he's about 4" long. Thanks for the links and info guys  :Smile:

----------

